# Heads up guys, the snakes are OUT!



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I almost walked right over a venomous one on my last trail ride D:

Scared the bejeesus out of me, meanwhile Alahna's just standing there trying to put her face closer to it o.o

All I know is that I will definitely be on the lookout for snakes a lot more now that I've seen that one. We get alot of the Copperhead/Black Snake crosses that take after the Copperheads on their venom status, and they're aggressive things too! The one we came across was around 4' in length, but at my friend's barn I've seen them around 6'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Bitis arietans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you're talking about a real puff adder, then it's super venomous! If what you were messing with isn't venomous, I don't know what the real name for it is. What state/country are you in?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We have coral, diamond back, and copper heads here, but I have the most trouble with copper heads. They're EVERYWHERE because we have a bayou running across our land. I've seen them as big as 6' and we had a yearling colt killed by one when he was too curious. Horrible!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Whew you had me scared for a sec DC!
Nope it's called a puff adder, blowing adder, hissing adder, and even an opossum snake. It's not poisonous, rear fanged, and the correct term is Eastern Hog Nosed Snake.
Whoops!
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterodon

We have all the nasties like rattlers and copperheads, killed a CH over 5 ft long next to the house when we first moved in. This place was crawling with them. AHHHHH!!!!!
Stay safe guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Iseul said:


> I almost walked right over a venomous one on my last trail ride D:
> 
> Scared the bejeesus out of me, meanwhile Alahna's just standing there trying to put her face closer to it o.o
> 
> ...


I've heard this as well. However it is a myth. Black snakes and copperheads can not successfully breed. Black snakes are egg layers. Copperheads however give live birth, so to speak. They keep the eggs inside for approx105-110 days then the hatchling hatch inside the mother then I merge at about 4-6 inches long. I had heard this alot when I moved down here so I looked into it. 
I've also heard that if you have black snakes around your odds of having copperheads decrease due to adult blacks preying on the young copperheads. I don't know how true this is either. Personally I like see in the blacks around. The wreak havoc on the mouse population. I saw one yesterday about 5.5 ft long. I almost hit it with the lawn mower.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so happy to live in a place where the only venomous snakes I have to deal with are nice enough to give a warning, haha. We have so many dogs and cats that we don't have to worry about rattlers, but I did run across a big one a month ago or so while riding. I'm pretty sure we scared him more than he scared us (although I almost died of a heart attack when first my horse, then all of my dogs walked right on top of him...) King snakes are the ones we really want to see, nice big ones.
That poor snake, I was laughing so hard when I saw the video of him playing dead...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

It's because predators/humans are killing off the gold lighter colored ones, the darker copperheads make it breeding more darker ones... Not crossing with blacks.

Same thing is happening to rattlesnakes in populated areas (some say). The louder snakes give themselves away, thus are killed. So the shyer more quiet ones breed. Not a good situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, I feel awful giving him/her such a hard time! Poor snake! But if I hadn't it'd be mower fodder right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Seen the rattlers out here already...Not amused! Seen way too many last year. Time to head out for a little hunting, I think..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

FlyGap said:


> Whew you had me scared for a sec DC!
> Nope it's called a puff adder, blowing adder, hissing adder, and even an opossum snake. It's not poisonous, rear fanged, and the correct term is Eastern Hog Nosed Snake.
> Whoops!
> Heterodon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


OOOOOOKay! I knew the snake looked kind of familiar but couldn't see it real well. We have hog noses out here too, and Water Mocs and Rattlers and ...you name it. If I have time to figure it out, I'll live and let live especially if it's non-venomous. If I don't have time, it's a dead snake. We have a water snake that looks JUST like a water moc but it's non-venomous. When my dogs are going after it, no time, dead.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll take our snow and cold cuz all we have are the garden variety which are harmless. Frogs are their main menu.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Here in Aus we have every venomous snake and spider you can think of - poking one with a stick or even considering approaching would have you in the ER! 

Our snakes and spiders are going dormant - welcome to winter!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Fort fireman said:


> I've heard this as well. However it is a myth. Black snakes and copperheads can not successfully breed. Black snakes are egg layers. Copperheads however give live birth, so to speak. They keep the eggs inside for approx105-110 days then the hatchling hatch inside the mother then I merge at about 4-6 inches long. I had heard this alot when I moved down here so I looked into it.
> I've also heard that if you have black snakes around your odds of having copperheads decrease due to adult blacks preying on the young copperheads. I don't know how true this is either. Personally I like see in the blacks around. The wreak havoc on the mouse population. I saw one yesterday about 5.5 ft long. I almost hit it with the lawn mower.


Soo..what are these venomous black snakes then? I'm soo confused. I know they're venomous via their head shape and eyes..but true Black Snakes aren't venomous? 

ETA:
Fly, so there's black copperheads now?? O.O

Jeez..not sure I'm too gung-ho for another trail now xD

ETAA:
Soo..what's a black snake that rattles in western pa..? Coz I could've swore I heard it rattle like a Rattler, but just assumed it was hissing with a similar sound..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Bitis arietans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If you're talking about a real puff adder, then it's super venomous! If what you were messing with isn't venomous, I don't know what the real name for it is. What state/country are you in?


Not venomous at all. It is most commonly known as the hog-nosed snake. I am SO glad you didn't kill it. In Florida, they are becoming threatened. They eat toads and the cane toad, that is not native, is so poisonous it is killing them off.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

Didn't read the thread. But ... BBQ snake and monkey in the Amazon in the 1960s was... very good. 4-5 inches round snake BBQ and we had no problem, after all, they wanting to eat us. And alligators on the side and piranha in the waters also. Eat them too. LOL. 

Sorry. Some things are just funny to me. You scard of a ... ?

For real and stay safe.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Copperheads don't rattle. 
I think black snakes can make a rattle sound just like the bull snakes we have here, but they aren't poisonous.
Bull snakes are good to have around since they kill off the mice. Plus if you have them around, you usually don't have rattlers.
I really hate snakes and OP you are far braver than me. I can't believe you poked it with a stick. Reminds me of Steve Irwin -LOL


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Iseul said:


> Soo..what are these venomous black snakes then? I'm soo confused. I know they're venomous via their head shape and eyes..but true Black Snakes aren't venomous?
> 
> ETA:
> Fly, so there's black copperheads now?? O.O
> ...


The only venomous black snakes in this country would be a color abnormality called melanistic (the opposite of albino). Needless to say it is really rare and you will not see one. Other than that, a venomous black snake is myth.

MANY harmless snakes will "fake you out" in an effort to scare you away. They will vibrate their tails in the leaves which will SOUND like a rattler, but they have no rattles. I'll look for a video of this, as I'm sure there is one.....somewhere. They will also flatten their heads to make them look like a venomous snake, too.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Iseul said:


> Soo..what are these venomous black snakes then? I'm soo confused. I know they're venomous via their head shape and eyes..but true Black Snakes aren't venomous?
> 
> ETA:
> Fly, so there's black copperheads now?? O.O
> ...


I couldn't tell ya with out seeing it. What part of western Pa are you in. I'm originally from just south of Erie. I know western pa has timber rattlers and eastern diamond back. In the south western mountain area they are pretty common. I've heard rumors of copper heads and cotton mouths alos but can't confirm that. Timbers can be pretty dark and they of course have rattles. They aren't supper big either. I think I might lean toward that one if it truely was rattling. The eastern diamond backs however can get prettty big. Cotton mouths can also be pretty dark but like I said. i don't really know if they would be around your area.

I would like to say i am no snake expert. I just spend alot of time outside and like to know what i may run into.

The NC mountains have several different rattlers and copperheads. I really pay attention where I'm stepping during turkey season down here. Cotton mouths or water moccasins in the central part of the state and of course the corals snakes closer tothe coast along with the others. Copper heads are the ussual culprit here for snake bites though and about 75 -80% of the bites are dry. Still get checked but usually no big deal other than painful. Of course I don't want to test that theory.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Allison, I was more so referring to the venomous black snake as the colour, not an actual Black Snake, lol.

But, definitely interested for this video..I don't think I could manage to make leaves sound like a Rattler, haha.

Fort, I'm just west of the Pittsburgh area. I know we have Cottonmouths because my dad knew snakes and freaked when I was a kid and almost got bitten (jumped over a creek at the park and it jumped up right behind me, lol, oops).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

AH! Here is one of a rat snake "rattling" its tail. It is easy to think it is a rattle snake in the wild. A rattlesnake is a LOT less likely to rattle than a harmless snake is.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Iseul said:


> Allison, I was more so referring to the venomous black snake as the colour, not an actual Black Snake, lol.
> 
> But, definitely interested for this video..I don't think I could manage to make leaves sound like a Rattler, haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, I figured that. There are no American poisonous snakes that have black coloration. The closet might be a water moccasin which can get very dark when they get old.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

See..it didn't really sound like the video. And there weren't any leaves where it was..so I'm going to assume it was some sort of Rattler?

All I really knew was that it was dark and sounded like it rattled after it hissed at us, gave a warning strike (far enough away from us), and slithered under a big rock that was only dirt (can see under the rock) underneath.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

This gopher snake FAKED these people out. See, fake rattling works!!


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Iseul said:


> Allison, I was more so referring to the venomous black snake as the colour, not an actual Black Snake, lol.
> 
> But, definitely interested for this video..I don't think I could manage to make leaves sound like a Rattler, haha.
> 
> ...


My guess and only a guess would lean toward the eastern timber rattler. Like I said if it truely was rattleing.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow..this is all so interesting!
I guess we have three candidates for the snake..won't know for sure 'till I see him again and can maybe get a better look, lol. I can't remember if I saw a tail on him or not though..But then again, I can't remember if the trailer was at the barn today or not either, lol. Maybe I'll be able to get a picture 

ETA:
He was about the size of the Timber you posted though, Fort. Just a tad bit less..girthy, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's a real dark water moc, but they don't rattle. 










Here's one showing his "cotton mouth". 










And a hognose faking he's a cottonmouth.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Iseul said:


> Wow..this is all so interesting!
> I guess we have three candidates for the snake..won't know for sure 'till I see him again and can maybe get a better look, lol. I can't remember if I saw a tail on him or not though..But then again, I can't remember if the trailer was at the barn today or not either, lol. Maybe I'll be able to get a picture
> 
> ETA:
> ...


An interesting read for your area.
Timber Rattlesnake « PA HERP IDENTIFICATION


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

That's an unusually dark timber. They usually are lighter. However, they can get quite dark when they are about to shed. These just came out of hibernation and will be shedding soon.










They also darken with age. They really do vary a lot. Most of the ones I've seen were like the lighter one here










Crotalus horridus | Ask.com Encyclopedia

That one you showed would be a prized addition to some of my friend's collections.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

It's snake season again! Found a few garters in my yard this week. They are generally pretty shy so just had to shoo them out of my garden so they don't get picked up by the dogs.
Out hiking on the trails though I've come across many snakes including many hognose, black racers, a few copperheads and even have come across a massasauga once! Very poisonous but it was an interesting experience. 

As Allison mentioned, most snakes can fake you out. My two corn snakes will "rattle" at me if I get too close to them when they are eating. They vibrate the end of their tails against the bedding and enclosure and sounds exactly like a rattler.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Heres another little tidbit to help with snake identification. i learned this along time ago. With a coral snake which are extremely deadly but very unlikely to bite remember.

Red on black , venom lack
Black on yellow, kill a fellow.

Snake Camouflage Research

just a tidbit if anyone ever needs it. The likielyhood is pretty slim.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't really tell a difference in the sound a bull snake makes and the sound a rattlesnake makes. The only way I can tell what they are is if I get a good look at their head or tail. 
Chicken that I am, I usually don't get that close at least not on purpose.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Found a short little video of a pet corn snake rattling. Sounds like something dangerous, huh? 

Click here, since I'm dumb at embedding videos.

EDIT: Didn't realize Allison posted a similar video. Still interesting though!


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> That's an unusually dark timber. They usually are lighter. However, they can get quite dark when they are about to shed. These just came out of hibernation and will be shedding soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree he is quite dark. Darker than any I've seen in person. i just used him as an example of how dark they can be. Oh, and that video you posted of the snake in the grass. He probably would have goten me headed the other direction to. Like i said earlier. im not a snake guy so much. i just like to be informed on what I may encounter when Im spending time in the woods.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Huh..that last video sounds similar to what I heard moreso than the one Allison posted.

Do Water Moccasins/Cottonmouths do the rattle thing? And if they're a darker bred, are they still that same darkness as a juvenile?

Also, according to Fort's link the Timbers are apparently unheard of in Beaver County, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Iseul said:


> Huh..that last video sounds similar to what I heard moreso than the one Allison posted.
> 
> Do Water Moccasins/Cottonmouths do the rattle thing? And if they're a darker bred, are they still that same darkness as a juvenile?
> 
> ...


Ya, it also says that there are no easterns in Pa either but i always thought there were. Learned something new i guess.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

As for why I was (gently) agitating her and wasn't grabbing my shotgun...
I 100% knew what it was, I've seen her before. I wanted to film her reaction to show my family, my papa and I both respect all snakes, I was raised in the woods with him and AR has ALOT of snakes!!
Never would I kill a snake without it being a danger to my family or my livestock. I have several black and garden varieties living around the house that I leave be, DD and I love observing them.

When we bought this farm the barns and pastures were infested with rattlers. They had to go. It was unfortunate but necessary. In the 50's the F&G re introduced them to our area, caused quite the stir! (I was told we traded another state black bears for rattle snakes...). There was a farmer who lost his daughter when she was bitten. She was bringing in the cows, her horse shied at the gate and she landed right on it. The wildlife guys didn't come out here for over 15 years due to threats...

Copperheads aren't going to be completely black, but I've seen some really really dark ones. King/black snakes around here DO rattle their tails when agitated...
I had a huge one, at least 6 to 7 foot long that kept eating my eggs. Had to eventually get rid of him. It was either he die or I did from a heart attack from his rattling at me when I went in the coop! It was a shame, we really liked him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I think location is a big key on how the "rattle" sounds.

In the video Allison posted the snake is on some sort of fabric which caused the rattle to become muffled. In the video I posted the snake is on a newspaper which helped with the sound. Much like a snake vibrating his/her tail on the forest floor, leaves and other plant life will enhance the sound.

Many snakes can vibrate the ends of their tail to fake you out. Although, Water Moc's probably have one of the most impressive "rattles".


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Water mocs are born brightly colored (much like a copperhead) and darken with age. Really old ones are very dark.

There are common water snakes that try to mimic water mocs. They are colored like them and even flatten their heads when scared.

Water mocs

Juvenile


Adult water moc




Juvenile water snake (harmless)



Adult water snake



In my area of NC there are no water moccasins. However, there are TONS of harmless water snakes. I am constantly having people tell me about the "water moccasins" they killed near the rivers......


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha...the first time I encountered a puff adder (or "spreadin' adder" as a lot of people in Arkansas call them), it scared me half to death. I was on foot working on one of my horse trails, and walked up on him (or her) and it raised up and spread like a dang cobra, and my first thought was what the heck was a cobra doing in Arkansas? I've been around a ton of snakes, and have been bitten by a ton of them too, but just had never seen one before...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

You know I have always thought Faceman was bitten once too often . That explains a lot.
I do NOT do snakes . Venomous or not they all die if I see them.
I cannot watch the things on TV.
Therefore I keep plenty of geese, dogs, cats, and anything else that kills the slimy creepy things around. I make no apologies for it either.
All the other wildlife that lives on the farm I tolerate and try and not interfere with. Shalom


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I just love hognose snakes. I have three westerns right now. I love how tough they think they are. My girls would stand up like cobras and try to flatten their necks into a hood when they were little. Now they just hiss and bluff. 

Easterns are REALLY hard to find around here anymore. They are incredibly sensitive to toxins and have a very specific diet. They are very difficult to keep in captivity. 

Bull snakes are among my absolute favorites. I have a big six foot hypo female that is my main go to girl when I am teaching someone or helping someone get over their fears. She only shakes her tail when she is eating. The male I had though... HOLY COW was he timid. If you bumped his enclosure he would start buzzing his tail, and occasionally hissing. They are not really inclined to bite, but will head butt you if you push the issue. 

Here is my bigger female western hog. The camera zooms, so it looks like I am right up on her. I am really about 8 inches away or so.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151345473076290&l=8552595953438233203


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, we killed 2 young rattlers the other day when putting the cattle out.

Bull snakes will also hiss to imitate a rattlesnake...and they look similar (especially when the bull snake coils up in "strike" position and begins to twitch the end of his tail as if he had rattles), but bull snakes aren't poisonous. I try to capture any I come across and put them in my barn because they will eat mice and they also kill and eat rattlesnakes.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> You know I have always thought Faceman was bitten once too often . That explains a lot.
> *I do NOT do snakes . Venomous or not they all die if I see them.*
> *I cannot watch the things on TV.*
> Therefore I keep plenty of geese, dogs, cats, and anything else that kills the slimy creepy things around. I make no apologies for it either.
> All the other wildlife that lives on the farm I tolerate and try and not interfere with. Shalom


This is REALLY good fodder for our upcoming meet-up .. :twisted:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

We have seen some snakes .. when we first moved out here in the woods .. we saw garter snakes, hognose, copperheads, timber rattlers, copperheads, rat/chicken snakes, even a coral snake, cotton mouth, and did I say copperheads?

Last year, we saw only ONE juvenile copperhead .. early in the spring and then nothing.

I've yet to see one this year... 

I think the chickens and the dogs and the horses and the husband is keeping them at bay .. but I am still vigilant.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I wasn't worried about poisonous snakes here as we were told they were rare and then my son only just missed stepping on one that was snoozing in long grass against a fallen tree he was climbing over
I get garter snakes in the garden - I don't mind if I can see them but they make me jump when they suddenly shoot out


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting videos Fly! I'd never seen a "puff adder". Poor fellow.

I shot a rattler yesterday - a little guy, 3 years old according to his tiny set of rattles. I always feel so bad doing that, but I have no choice. They are just trying to get by and so happened to be in my "domain". I feel guilty every time, but the risk associated w any other action is to high. 

And, that is exactly what I said yesterday, "snakes are out!". I live in rattle snake-ville. I get jumpy. There is a weed here that has pods that "rattle"...I absolutely_ hate_ those things, especially when they "rattle" near me at dusk or dark.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I'm not a snake lover but, at least there aren't any poisonous ones where I live. They're even scarier!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Snakes have cost me thousands of dollars.
The only time I ever boarded some horses was in Wichita Falls Texas.
I owned about 5 acres that were not fenced. I boarded 3 horses at a place down the road. Jan and Feb everything was ok. In the last of mar and early April I started to see little rattlers in the pasture my horses were kept in.
i mentioned it to the man that lived on the property. He told me there was a den of rattlers in that pasture and in a few weeks I would see a lot more.
I was on a month to month lease. I paid for the next 6 months in advance and hauled my horses to a 10 acre pasture adjacent to mine. which I promptly purchased and then had the other 5 acres enclosed in no climb fencing.
That land cost about 1300 an acre and another 5,000 to have someone fence it for me.
That is how much I detest snakes. Shalom


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

A baby rattler in my raised rock bed this evening. For size reference, those are young Russian sage leaves to the left, Rosemary to the right..so just a tiny a newborn. Ugh, I'd rather see a healthy large adult b/c babies generally mean there are more nearby and they can easily slip into the garage...or worse. 

A man down the road is like you db, he hates rattlers and built a 5ft rock wall around his back yard w NO gate (like I said, rattlers are thick around here). I thought that was kind of taking it to the extremes at the time ... but I am beginning to wonder if he wasn't the "wise one".

low quality photo, I know...I was in a hurry. :lol:


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Here you go guys. For those of you who do not want to deal with venomous, find, capture and release some kings into your area. They will take care of them. 

This is for you Texans. 
Desert Kingsnake - YouTube

I bought a little Desert King on a whim for $20 at the last reptile show in my area and I am just in love with him. He is just so calm and gentle even for a little guy. Usually, babies can be really defensive, and with good reason. When you are nine inches long, everything is going to try to eat you. My baby though, is a gem. And he is super pretty, too. As compared to my baby corn who is super flighty. You pick HIM up and it is immediate FLAIL! I will definitely be getting more Kings in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Missy May the babies stay close to the den until they are large enough to travel safely. There is a den somewhere and it could hold a couple of hundred.
Thanks for the information but there will be no king snakes or any other slimy things around here if I can help it. 
Do you think I am exacting revenge on the snakes for Eve? We're related ya know. LOL Shalom


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Missy May the babies stay close to the den until they are large enough to travel safely. There is a den somewhere and it could hold a couple of hundred.


haha, well thank you db for the positive outlook. :lol: Yes, I know this. I try not to think about it. It is generally the case that they have their young in a den - but not _always_. I am _trying_ to focus on the "not always". I am currently looking for pack rat and kangaroo rat activity to see just how scared I should be...and practicing w my new air rifle...it has peep sights, I am not use to them. 

There was a den nearby a few years back, a storm was coming (I don't know if that was related), I was sitting on my back porch and watched 5 good sized rattlers come over the "low" part of our rock wall where there is wrought iron - one by one. DH was out of town. I got my gun, came back and they had all crawled under a pile of creosote branches I had cut and stacked. I pushed it w a pitch fork to see if that is where they had gone...and I was greeted w a chorus of "bzzzzzz". I retreated. It was the same year the man built his wall. :lol:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I know this is going to get me in trouble for stating this but I would have set fire to the pile of brush.
Then again the first snake wouldnt have made it to the brush pile.
I fully well understand they are good for killing rodents and have an important place in the eco system.
I have no fear of anything else really. I do spend about 9 months here looking around and being aware of my surroundings in order to avoid them. Shalom


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I am no good w a pistol, and don't carry a rifle w me everywhere (I am visualizing you doing this wearing a "commando anti snake" outfit, w snake size grenades, ammo belt, pistol for back-up). And, even w a rifle although I am not a bad shot - I have to take careful aim..at least 2-3 would have escaped..okay, maybe 4. They ain't slow. But what a story for the grandkids if I had gotten all 5!!! ahhh, miss opportunities.:lol:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Missy May you crack me up. I am still laughing.
I do not carry a gun or rifle with me . I have one in my pickup and Range Rover. I have one in the house along with several rifles and shot guns my father owned.
Missy May, I tend to beat them with a stick , rake, hoe, or what ever I can get my hands on first. 
My brother , Jesus, and Miguel really go me last year while sorting and vaccinating cattle.
it was very hot and they all asked me to get them a bottle of water out of the cooler.
When I lifted the lid someone had tied a rubber snake to the top and its head was lifted near my hand.
After saying a few compound phrases colored with adult language and after I had returned from my little run, I chased the fools with a cattle prod for 30 minutes. I stopped when I realized there was a calf in the chute and it was 100+ degrees. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Missy May you crack me up. I am still laughing.
> I do not carry a gun or rifle with me . I have one in my pickup and Range Rover. I have one in the house along with several rifles and shot guns my father owned.
> Missy May, I tend to beat them with a stick , rake, hoe, or what ever I can get my hands on first.
> *My brother , Jesus,* and Miguel really go me last year while sorting and vaccinating cattle.
> ...


^^ now his BROTHER is Jesus! *rolls eyes*

:twisted:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

My brother is not named Jesus texasgal. Jesus is a hand hired to work for my family his brother is Miquel. 
I do have a nephew named Joshua. Same name different lanquage. Shalom


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Aha! I see the problem, db. DH uses a shovel, I will _not _get that close. A bb will take them out IF you hit them between the eyes, I don't really see much diff in the pellets as far as "kill" power, but you can get farther away. I have only ever had one rattlesnake actually chase me...a Mojave rattler...now those are some "Steven king" like scare factor snakes..and it was "this big".  I had a .22...and was wishing I had a machine gun.

Beat them w a stick? Now that takes courage!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

LadyDreamer, I agree about how fabulous kingsnakes are. I used to have a very large collection of them. I was breeding the Arizona and California mountain kingsnakes, which were threatened species. I wish I had photos of my apartment in Ft. Lauderdale, Fl with all the habitats all over it. At one time, I had almost 100 specimens. Now, I have none.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Just sayin', we have the most deadly snake in the world, the fierce snake...plus its friends!! :shock:

and all its friends are constantly found in our backyards...

but all your snakes are more awesome and prettier


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Chokolate said:


> Just sayin', we have the most deadly snake in the world, the fierce snake...plus its friends!! :shock:
> 
> and all its friends are constantly found in our backyards...
> 
> but all your snakes are more awesome and prettier


Yeeeeah, Australia wins the "deadliest creature" contest. I almost believe the people are venomous! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

